# Consistently reliable dishwasher manufacturer?



## 1973vw (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Morning-

We're getting ready for a big kitchen re-do, and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a company that makes dishwashers that seem to consistently (compared to competitors) perform well and have good longevity. Are there brands that historically have been problematic? I realize that there's there's no perfect company, and even the best produce duds from time to time, but if you could pick one or two brands that are a "safe" bet, what would they be? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have repaired a cold solder joint on my Bosch's 4300 series Circuit board after about 8 years, but have read after the fact that they woiuld have replaced it for labour only.
That said, I love it , if it died trommorrow I would find it's twin and carry on. I was very impressed with the design when I did the install. It's quiet, cleans great, looks good and self diagnoses problems. What more can you ask for.
Slam some doors and look at them all. This unit is very solid as is the range. 
Check out new Samsung and LG stuff, pretty impressive washer drier sets


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used Bosch higher end dishwashers on my projects for years. Never a problem yet. (except HO does not know they are on since they are so quiet)


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry, what I left out was, so impressed I bought the Bosch convection range last year to match.


----------



## 1973vw (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Just about any higher end DW will perform well...stay away from anything entry level...


----------

